# 1und1 Leitungswahl perfekt?



## Crymes (27. Juli 2011)

Halo, man kennt das ja, an einem Wohnort bietet z.B. die nTelekom nur DSL 1000, Vodafone dagegen DSL 3000 usw. . (ALso wirklich, nicht nur Versprechen)

Jetzt ist 1und1 ja ein ANbieter, der Leitungen mietet.
Kan man davon ausgehen, dass dieser Anbieter immer die schnellst mögliche Option nimmt, um die gebuchte Geschwiundigkeit einzuhalten?


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juli 2011)

Ich denke, dass 1und1 auf jeden Fall mehr bietet als die Telekom. 
Dafür versprechen sie dann aber meist gigantische Leitungen, die sie nicht bieten können. ("Jetzt mit bis zu 16000KBit/s surfen!")
In Wirklichkeit kommen dann vielleicht nur 2MBit/s an. 

Ich bin allerdings von 1und1 nicht so sehr beeindruckt. Man hört hier auch von vielen anderen Usern, dass 1und1 einen sehr schlechten Support hat. Ich finde es auch eigentlich ziemlich hinterlistig, dass bei der Produktwahl das Antiviren Paket *automatisch *ausgewählt ist. Ahnungslose Menschen fallen auf solche Dinge herein und nach drei Monaten wundern sie sich, warum sie für 2 Jahre 5€ mehr zahlen sollen. Das ist bestimmt nicht kundenfreundlich. 

Ich bin ein Freund der Telekom. Da weiß man wenigstens, was man hat. 

Andernfalls hört man von Vodafone auch Gutes. Bei Alice ist es manchmal der Fall, dass sie einfach zu viel schalten und dadurch die Leitung instabil wird und man mit vielen Disconnects zu rechnen hat.


----------



## Crymes (27. Juli 2011)

Das ist klar, mir geht es aber eher darum, von welchen Anbieter sie die Leitung beziehen (Die haben ja kein eigenes Netz), und wie schnell das NEtz dann im Vergleich zu Anderen ist.


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juli 2011)

Generell nutzen eigentlich bis auf einige wenige das Telekomnetz, solang du über das Telefonkabel DSL beziehst. 
Ich glaub, QSC und Arcor (jetzt Vodafone) haben eigene Leitungen, Alice teilweise auch. 

1und1 wird aber auch nur das Telekomnetz nutzen bzw. die vorhandenen Leitungen. 
Deswegen würde ich mich eher nach einem anderen Anbieter umsehen, denn 5€ sind meiner Meinung nach in einen freundlichen und ordentlichen Support nicht zu wenig investiert.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juli 2011)

Als ich umgezogen bin hat mich das bei 1und1 60€ gekostet. Später habe ich dann erfahren das sich dadurch auchmein Vertrag um 2 Jahre verlängert hat. Davor habe ich ein vebilligtes Modem im 1und1shop gekauft, und auch dort wurde mir die Vertragsverlängerung untergejubelt.
Habe jetzt gekündigt, sowas gefällt mir nicht und das mache ich auch nicht länger mit. Ich werde darauf achten einen Vetrag ohne Laufzeit zu machen. Dann lieber Modems selber kaufen.


----------



## Dannenron (27. Juli 2011)

Vodafon hat keine eigenen Leitungen um das mal kurz einzuwerfen.
Ich persönlich würde auch eher zu T-com oder Vodafone gehen.
Vorteil 
Vodafone wenn man viel von Festnetz auf Handy Telefoniert kann man eine Handy-Flat zubuchen so entstehen keine übermäßigen kosten.
Nachteil
Vodafone geht über VOIP also alles über es Internet (auch die telephonie) dh jeder Anschluss müsste Seperat geschalten werden was sie aber nicht machen (wollen oder können)

Deswegen mein Fatzit lieber zur T-com einen einigermaßen anständigen Support dafür zahl ich dann auch mal en paar Euro mehr und habe auch das was ich versprochen bekomme  (zumindest in 9 von 10 fällen)


P.S.: Einige Kabelanbieter sind auch nicht schlecht beste erfahrungen habe ich bis jetzt nur mit KabelBW gemacht. freundlich und meist auch sehr Kompetent.
Kann ich nur sagen Kabeldeutschland


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Juli 2011)

ich pers. werd den rotzverein 1und1 niemals wieder mein inet betreuen lassen, zu viele schlechte erfahrungen mit denen 
verbindungsabbrüche, <25% der angegebenen leistung, untergejubelte zusatz dienste die kein schwein braucht aber dann plötzlich kosten etc... die üblichen sachen zwar, aber bei 1und1 kommen sie im quadrat, blöderweise läuft es eine etage tiefer besser, die haben zwar auch nicht die volle bandbreite aber wenigstens keine discos alle 20 min gehabt (und das mit voip telefon....). seitdem wieder telekom und nur noch glücklich, ich hab die bandbreite die im vertrag steht, ich hab kein probleme mit telefon mehr und die discos mehrmals die stunde sind auch nur noch eine böse erinnerung


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juli 2011)

Es kann sein, dass Vodafone heutzutage keine richtigen Festnetzanschlüsse mehr anbietet, aber Bekannte von uns haben noch "richtiges" Festnetz und kein VOIP. 

Ich meine aber mal gehört zu haben, dass Arcor eigene Leitungen besaß. Da dieser Konzern nun von Vodafone aufgekauft wurde, müssten die Leitungen nun auch bei Vodafone sein. 

Arcor DSL - darf ich hoffen ? - Arcor DSL Forum


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Juli 2011)

Acor bzw VF haben nur teilweise und in sehr geringen Mengen ein eigenes Netz. Vermarktet werden hauptsächlich VOIP-Anschlüsse. Richtige ISDN/DSLer gibts aber auch noch.
Beste Wahl: Telekom
Kommt ja nicht ohne Grund zu deiner Bereitstellung ein Telekomtechniker


----------



## Dannenron (28. Juli 2011)

Telekom hats halt imer noch drauf ^^ auch wenns nur durch das ISDN ist ^^ einmal 10 Nummern bitte ^^


----------



## K3n$! (28. Juli 2011)

Möchte ich also zusammenfassen: 

* 1und1 Leitungswahl perfekt?-> Nein.*


----------



## blackout24 (28. Juli 2011)

Bloss nicht zu 1 und 1 die sind zum Teil so blöd und meinen sie können deine Kündigung einfach ignorieren und nach Ablauf
des Vertrags weiter Geld abbuchen und dich dann Abmahnen und mit Anwalt drohen. Denken vielleicht es fällt dir nicht auf, wenn da weiter munter abgebucht wird oder das man Schiss bekommt vor dennen. Tja bloss dumm das sie einem eine Kündigungsbestätigung vorher zu geschickt haben die man dem feinen Herrn Anwalt dick unter die Nase reiben könnte.  Man könnte meinen das wäre ein Einzelfall das ist in meinem Umfeld komischerweise jedesmal so abgelaufen.

Ich habe in meinem Leben noch nie jemanden kennen gelernt der glücklich mit denen wurden. Aber viele die
von den Abgehauen sind, weil sie kein Bock mehr auf irgendwelche semi-kriminellen Machenschaften hatten.


Bin jetzt bei Kabel Deutschland und krieg meine 32 MBit Downstream / 2 Mbit Upstream zu jeder Zeit obwohl
ich in nem kleinen Ort wohne und zahle dafür noch nichtmal besonderes viel.

Musste noch nie irgendne Hotline anrufen um ein dummen "Port Reset" machen zu lassen wie bei DSL, weil
das Internet nicht ging. Keine 24h Zwangstrennung ist auch angenehm.

Da kann Marcel D'avis bei mir persönlich vorbei kommen und ein Handstand machen. Das Image des kriminellen Saftladens
bekommen sie nie mehr weg.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Juli 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Möchte ich also zusammenfassen:
> 
> * 1und1 Leitungswahl perfekt?-> Nein.*


 Das kannst du so nicht sehen,da es quasi keine "perfekte leitungswahl" gibt.1&1 nimmt das,was am billigsten ist was wiederum heißt,das *keine* tkom-technik zum einsatz kommt wenn etwas anderes zur verfügung steht.(gilt aber auch für die anderen reseller) Das ist allerdings auch gut so,denn sonst würde es noch sehr viel mehr leute mit 384 kbit-leitung geben,die aufgrund einer zu hohen dämpfung nach dem willen der tkom kein recht auf RAM haben. (bzw. erst garkein dsl bekommen)



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Beste Wahl: Telekom


Definitiv nein!!! Eure technik an der leitung mag zwar gut sein,aber ihr schalte nie das,was diese auch hergeben würde. Dazu kommt noch ein buchungssystem,was unter aller kanone und hoffnungslos überfordert ist.Den rest an ansehen verliert ihr dann noch durch eure mitarbeiter,denen das wort "service" einfach nicht geläufig ist und auch häufig durch (absichtliche?) unwissenheit glänzen.



> Kommt ja nicht ohne Grund zu deiner Bereitstellung ein Telekomtechniker


Da ist aber einer von sich überzeugt und lebt wohl in seinem eigenen universum...
Die bereitstellung macht nur die tkom,weil die meisten anbieter keine eigenen techniker bzw. andere subunternehmer beschäftigen.Dazu kommt noch,das die tkom in vielen gebieten ein monopolist für die letzte meile klingeldraht ist.Verständlicher weise lässt sie da natürlich niemand anderen ran,als die eigenen techniker. Das heißt allerdings nicht,das unbedingt eine tkom-linecard in der vst dran hängen muß und auch nicht,das ein tkom-techniker kommt... (die tkom beschäftigt ihrer seits auch wieder sub`s)


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Nein, das ist nicht gut, weil die Quali schlechter ist.


----------



## K3n$! (31. Juli 2011)

@TurricanVeteran: 
Wie definierst du denn das Wort Service ?
Selbst wenn die Telekom so schlecht sein soll, wie du meinst, wie schneiden dann die anderen Anbieter ab ?
Im Gegensatz zu 1und1 beispielsweise ist die Telekom schon sehr kundenfreundlich.

Ein Beispiel:
Wir mussten bei 1und1 1,5 Jahre lang für ein Antivirenpaket bezahlen, das wir nie ausdrücklich gebucht haben.
Bei der Telekom haben wir letztens angerufen. Es ging darum, dass im Internet steht, dass wir von Juli 2009 - Juli 2011 den Vertrag abgeschlossen haben. Wir sind aber schon seit Juni (also einen Monat früher) bei der Telekom. Ist ja eigentlich nur eine Kleinigkeit. Im gleichen Zug wurde dann erwähnt, dass wir gern wechseln würden und deshalb nicht noch einen Monat zusätzlich zahlen wollen. Daraufhin haben wir eine Gutschrift für zwei komplette Monate inkl. Gerätemieten erhalten. 
Ist das bei anderen Anbietern möglich ? Machen das andere Anbieter einfach mal so aus Kulanz ?
Das hat uns dazu beeinflusst, dass wir nun doch nicht wechseln.


----------



## Crymes (1. August 2011)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Erfahrungen, also kann man sagen, dass 1und1 (Beispiel) wenn eine Leitung von Telefonica vorhanden ist diese der Telekom vorzieht und RAM schaltet?

Ünrigens: Ich kann O2 nur empfehlen.

Die gibts ohne lange Laufzeit und sind das günstigste (zumindest bei DSL 2000), was man derzeit haben kann. In denen ihren Verträgen sind zum Teil Handyflats mit inbegriffen. Für alle, die hier Ärger haben, sollten mal dort schauen, direkt bei O2, nicht bei Alice.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. August 2011)

ohja, telefonica, noch schlechter gehts nimmer, ich frag mich ob deren kack vermittlungsserver in frankfurt immer noch zwischen 17-21 uhr alle 15 min abkackt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. August 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht gut, weil die Quali schlechter ist.


 Worauf bezog sich das?


K3n$! schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran:
> Wie definierst du denn das Wort Service ?


Ganz einfach,service ist wenn ich da anrufe,denen sage das ich meine leitung für zu langsam halte,um eine schaltung auf 1 mbit bitte (oder RAM) und zur antwort bekomme,das ich meinen router/modem über nacht doch bitte mal anlassen soll damit sie die schaltung ausprobieren können.Und falls es nicht synct,soll am nächsten tag einfach ne mail im postfach liegen mit dem text,das es so halt nicht geht und fertig.Das soll natürlich auch für reseller so funktionieren. (das wäre für einen techniker sicherlich nicht mal 5 min arbeit)
Statdessen ruft man bei seinem isp (in meinem fall reseller) an und bekommt erstmal gesagt,das die tkom das für reseller nicht anbietet.(zumindest RAM) Dann sagt man sich OK,versuch ich`s mal bei der tkom.
Man stellt denen also in aussicht,das man zu ihnen wechseln will und fragt nach RAM.Als erste antwort kam irgendwas mit fastpath zurück.Man wird also energischer und nach vielem hin und her wird einem eine kostenlose prüfung angeboten.Da man bis dahin aber schon so viel "geistigen dünnpfiff" von denen gelesen hat,schlägt man das aus zumal man die antwort mittlerweile selbst ohne glaskugel erraten kann. Es käme schließlich nur die frage: Wieso haben sie DSL?


> Selbst wenn die Telekom so schlecht sein soll, wie du meinst, wie schneiden dann die anderen Anbieter ab ?


Besser,da schlechter als tkom geht wirklich nicht.Als überaus TOP empfand ich übrigens lycos.Leider bin ich durch geschäftsaufgabe von denen über freenet bei 1&1 gelandet.Die muß man leider kräftig nerven damit was wird,sind aber immer noch flexiebler als der tkom-service.Dieser ist ungefähr so flexiebel wie stahlbeton!


> Im Gegensatz zu 1und1 beispielsweise ist die Telekom schon sehr kundenfreundlich.


"Freundlich" sind sie alle.Was sie unterm strich von deinen "wünschen" umsetzen ist entscheidend.


> Ein Beispiel:
> Wir mussten bei 1und1 1,5 Jahre lang für ein Antivirenpaket bezahlen, das wir nie ausdrücklich gebucht haben.


Dann würde ich dir ernsthaft dazu raten,deine bestellung und die rechnung immer zu prüfen.Es wird immer alles irgendwo aufgeführt und beim geld hört die freundschaft heutzutage auf,leider...
Mal davon ab,die tkom brauchte einen 5 jahre langen test um Ram endlich einzuführen.(da hatten es andere schon längst)4 jahre beschäftige ich mich nun schon damit und seit 3 jahren versuche ich es zu bekommen und renne immer wieder gegen eine *wand* (stahlbeton???).Also mit verlaub,meine geduld ist am ende!Theoretisch soll ja RAM für reseller im Q4 dieses jahren kommen,was ich aber noch nicht sehe.Ich meine, nichtmal t-systems kann derzeit RAM anbieten (wird für die wohl aber eher irrelevant sein).Das ist doch wohl ein schlechter witz und für die telekom ein armutszeugnis!
Bei 1&1 ist übrigens anscheinend für RAM eine testphase ist gespräch.Wenn das dann nochmal so lange dauert wie bei der tkom überholt uns hier noch der glasfaser-ausbau...(und der ist noch nicht mal in aussicht)


Crymes schrieb:


> Danke für eure zahlreichen Erfahrungen, also kann man sagen, dass 1und1 (Beispiel) wenn eine Leitung von Telefonica vorhanden ist diese der Telekom vorzieht und RAM schaltet?


Das mit dem vorziehen ja (kann aber auch qsc-leitung werden) und die sache mit dem RAM ist aber diffiziler.
Telefonica,qsc oder arcor/vodafone schalten prinzipiell und bei jeder geschwindigkeit RAM.
Für die tkom ist da natürlich zu einfach. Soweit ich weiß schalten die zwischen 6 und 16 mbit adsl2+.Dieses kann aber schon automatisch RAM,wodurch bei jenen geschwindikeiten auch die tkom prizipiell ratenadaptiv schaltet.

Gibt die leitung aber nur 6 mbit oder weniger her,hat die tkom in der vergangenheit auf adsl 1 geschaltet (könnte sich in zukunft aber ändern dank GBE-RAM).Das kann als standard aber nicht ratenadaptiv geschaltet werden.Also hat sich die tkom ANCP-RAM einfallen lassen (kann bei aktivem sync die geschwindigkeit der verbindung variieren) und rüstet nun streckenweise darauf um.Das klappt aber nur in manchen gebieten gut (in hessen und sachsen sind sie wohl am weitesten) und dann kommt noch der umstand dazu,das parallel dazu auf GBE-RAM (adsl2+ basis) umgestellt wird.Die letzte hürde ist natürlich,das du deinen vertrag bei der tkom haben *mußt* um in den genuß von tkom-RAM zu kommen.

Bevor du also was machst,wirst du dich informieren müssen.Allerdings glaube ich nicht,das du bei 1&1 dazu was erfahen wirst. Ich nehme als anhaltspunkt,was für leitungen liegen,meist die verfügbarkeits-checks.O2 schaltet z.b. (bei uns) nur auf telefonica-leitungen bzw. technik.Bei qsc wird sich das sicherlich genau so verhalten (die nehmen natürlich ihre leitungen bzw. technik).
Den letzten anhaltspunk gab bei uns versatel,da mein bruder (unter meiner regie) zu denen wechselt.Deren support hat gemeint,das es sehr gut mit dsl bei ihnen für uns aus sieht.Da die tkom aber bei meinem bruder prinzipiell nix an dsl schaltet (hat aber eine ca. 30m kürzere TAL als ich auf dem selben kabel),muss versatel die also entweder dazu überreden oder auf telefonica-technik wechseln. (so wie es aus schaut,bauen die mit vodafone zusammen bei uns aus)


cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ohja, telefonica, noch schlechter gehts nimmer, ich frag mich ob deren kack vermittlungsserver in frankfurt immer noch zwischen 17-21 uhr alle 15 min abkackt


Woher weißt du das und wieso bist du dir so sicher,das der nicht von der tkom angemietet ist?

OT:
Uff...langer post,also bitte nur jeder seinen abschnitt lesen 
Und noch was,hatte heut früh schon mal per handy diesen thread besucht.Ich dachte eigentlich,das mich da irgendwer voll gegiftet hat,finde jetzt aber den post nicht.Hat den wer gelöscht?Ich hätte gerne noch darauf geantwortet.


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2011)

Also ich kann dich gut verstehen. DSL ist heutzutage eigentlich unerlässlich. 
Hast du dich schon einmal nach DSL Alternativen umgeschaut ?

Richtfunk --> Funknetz-HG

Glasfaser
Kabel
Bei den beiden kannst du vielleicht mal mit den Anbietern sprechen. Vielleicht können die dir, wenn du ein paar Unterschriften sammelst, Leitungen legen. 

Satellit
UMTS/HSDPA/LTE
Bei letzteren hast du ja eben leider nur die Volumentarife und Satellitentarife ohne Beschränkung sind sehr teuer. 
Hier ist eine Karte, auf der du sehen kannst, wo bei dir LTE ausgebaut wird:

LTE Netzausbau ? interaktive Karte und Infos zum aktuellem Stand und Fortschritt


----------



## Hideout (1. August 2011)

Kann nicht behaupten das irgendwas schlecht an der Telekom ist.. ganz im Gegenteil bin super zufrieden, Qualität, Geschwindigkeit, Zuverlässigkeit und Service sind hervorragend. Da weiß man wirklich was man hat, die sind auch meistens sehr kulant. 
Kenne auch jemanden sehr gut der bei der Telekom im Kundenservice arbeitet und von daher kann ich auch von den internen Abläufen sagen das sie auf Kundenfreundlichkeit und -zufriedenheit zugeschnitten sind. Natürlich gibt es auch Mitarbeiter denen alles egal is und einfach nur machen was sie wollen, da arbeiten eben auch nur Menschen. Interessant ist aber auch mal die andere Seite zu hören und mit welchen Leuten die Telekom sich herumschlagen darf. Monatelang keine Rechnung zahlen, auf nichts reagieren und dann sich beschweren das sie Post vom Anwalt bekommen und dann überall rumerzählen Telekom ist so schlecht und teuer..


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

1&1 betreibt nur Ip telefonie

Ich hatte die Möglichkeit beides zu testen.

Fand 1&1 nicht so toll und bin dann zurück zu den Bonnern


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Naja Fehler kann jeder machen.

Auch bei der Telekom hatt ich msl ne Störung

Aber ich bleib denen Treu


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. August 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Also ich kann dich gut verstehen. DSL ist heutzutage eigentlich unerlässlich.
> Hast du dich schon einmal nach DSL Alternativen umgeschaut ?
> 
> Richtfunk --> Funknetz-HG


Ich könnt bis zum nächsten outdoor-dslam auch selbst ein kabel legen.(ca. 1km) Allerdings habe ich so das gefühl,das der tot geschalten ist,da er nur ca. 20 häuser versorgt und in denen fast nur rentner wohnen.Die haben freilich wenig interesse an 16 mbit dsl bzw. entertain. Außerdem sagt die entertain-verfügbarkeit seit geraumer zeit,das nix mehr geht.


> Glasfaser


Naja,wenn das so weiter geht bekomme ich noch vor einer dsl-ram schaltung von der tkom 1gbit aus der glasfaser eines fremanbieters.(hier ist aber noch nix angekündigt)


> Kabel


Die stränge enden ca. 3km rechts und links von uns.Interesse dafür gibt es hier aber nicht und zwänge gleich garnicht.


> Satellit


Hast du mal darüber gesurft?Ich schon.(als verstärkung meiner 56k modem-verbindung) In der hauptzeit wäre ich allerdings mittels akustukkoppler schneller unterwegs gewesen.


> UMTS/HSDPA/LTE
> Bei letzteren hast du ja eben leider nur die Volumentarife und Satellitentarife ohne Beschränkung sind sehr teuer.
> Hier ist eine Karte, auf der du sehen kannst, wo bei dir LTE ausgebaut wird:
> 
> LTE Netzausbau ? interaktive Karte und Infos zum aktuellem Stand und Fortschritt


 Vodafone bietet bei uns lte an.Die tarife sind allerdings ein schlechter scherz und dank pseudo-flat völlig unbrauchbar. Die 5,10,15 oder 30 gb sind bei 3 rechnern,und zweien die online spielen,in ca 1 woche verbraten.
Und nur mal so als anhaltspunkt,ich habe hier 384 kbit.Das absolute maximum,was wir mal im monat als traffic hatten,waren knapp 40 gb (up und down).Dabei ging das modem spätestens 22 uhr aus und 5.30 uhr früh wieder an.Außerdem gilt hier ein quasi Youtube-verbot (erzeugt bloß sinnlos traffic,muß sich aber keiner daran halten) und bei allen rechnern zieht windows *keine* patches.
Sollten spiele-patches benötigt werden,sorge ich dafür.Das gilt auch für alles andere,was man auf festplatte bunkern kann und jeder mal benötigen könnte.(tools,bilder,sonstige freeware) 
Ich denke bei einer derartigen rationierung der bandbreite dürften keine fragen mehr aufkommen.


Hideout schrieb:


> Kann nicht behaupten das irgendwas schlecht an der Telekom ist.. ganz im Gegenteil bin super zufrieden, Qualität, Geschwindigkeit, Zuverlässigkeit und Service sind hervorragend. Da weiß man wirklich was man hat,


Ruhrgebiet?16 mbit-leitung und option auf vdsl bzw. 100 mbit lte???Da wär ich auch zufrieden! Ich würd dich gerne mal sehen,wenn die tkom eine revision ihrer kontes orka datenbank macht und durch einen fehler bei dir nur noch 384 kbit gehen. (ist nichtmal unwahrscheinlich,bei uns ging durch eine straßenumbenennung 2 jahre lang kein isdn und das geht wirklich überall) Da kannst du dann nämlich rumhüpfen wie du willst,da gehen nur noch 384 kbit und kein bißchen mehr. Bei der tkom ist das matrix von morgen schon heute.(wär übrigens auch ein geiler webespruch ,achja maschienen steuern da menschen)


> die sind auch meistens sehr kulant.


Das nützt mir bloß nix,wenn sie nicht das anbieten was ich gerne hätte.Oder kaufst du einen alten käfer,obwohl du einen lamborghini haben wolltest und das zum selben preis?


> Kenne auch jemanden sehr gut der bei der Telekom im Kundenservice arbeitet und von daher kann ich auch von den internen Abläufen sagen das sie auf Kundenfreundlichkeit und -zufriedenheit zugeschnitten sind.


Ich weiß ja nicht,von welcher telekom du redest,aber die deutsche ist das nicht!Sollten sie es aber ernst meinen,dann drucke diesen satz aus...(ich zitiere mich übrigens nur ungern selbst)


> Ganz einfach,service ist wenn ich da anrufe,denen sage das ich meine leitung für zu langsam halte,um eine schaltung auf 1 mbit bitte (oder RAM) und zur antwort bekomme,das ich meinen router/modem über nacht doch bitte mal anlassen soll damit sie die schaltung ausprobieren können.Und falls es nicht synct,soll am nächsten tag einfach ne mail im postfach liegen mit dem text,das es so halt nicht geht und fertig.Das soll natürlich auch für reseller so funktionieren.


...zeige ihn deinem bekannten und sage ihm,er solle das umsetzen.Wenn ich ein solches verhalten jemals bei der tkom bemerken sollte werde ich zu denen wechseln.Ich befürchte allerdings,das ich den lieben gott mal fragen muß,wie lang ewig ist.Mit dem muß ich wohl nach meinem ableben die ewigkeit teilen und vieleicht hab ich ja noch die chance das in dem zeitrahmen von einer wolke aus zu beobachten.


> Natürlich gibt es auch Mitarbeiter denen alles egal is und einfach nur machen was sie wollen, da arbeiten eben auch nur Menschen.


Das klingt nach ausnahme,nach dem ich aber viel gelesen habe+eigene erfahrungen ist das eher die regel.Wäre dem nicht so,müßte ich eigentlich mittlerweile RAM haben und kunde bei der tkom sein.Schließlich war ich anfang des jahres noch neutral bis leicht positiv zur tkom eingestellt.
Mittlerweile ist bei uns selbst eine simple telefonnummern-portierung von der tkom zu einem anderen anbieter allen anschein nach in unter 12 wochen nicht zu machen (läuft schon 7 wochen).Da will ich mich aber nicht beklagen,da es auch fälle gibt wo das über *50 wochen* dauerte.


> Interessant ist aber auch mal die andere Seite zu hören und mit welchen Leuten die Telekom sich herumschlagen darf. Monatelang keine Rechnung zahlen, auf nichts reagieren und dann sich beschweren das sie Post vom Anwalt bekommen und dann überall rumerzählen Telekom ist so schlecht und teuer..


Das gibt es überall und so sehr belastet ist die tkom damit auch nicht.(handwerker trifft es bei sowas viel härter) Außerdem kann die tkom dann einfach den anschluß sperren und gut ist.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. August 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das und wieso bist du dir so sicher,das der nicht von der tkom angemietet ist?


 
weil der server nen telefonica im namen hatte und die server die laut traceroute davor waren zwar zur tkom gehörten, aber durchgehend erreichbar waren, während der telefonica server in frankfurt dann immer als einziger nen timeout hatte


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. August 2011)

Da is der gute alte Turri nicht mal bei der Telekom, aber beschwert sich, dass man ihm kein RAM bei der Telekom schaltet.
Ich find das langsam so putzig, dass man ihn streicheln könnte


----------



## Hideout (2. August 2011)

Naja was soll ich dazu sagen, tut mir leid um deinen Fall. Ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.
Wohnte nicht schon immer hier.. und die Richtlinien sind für alle Standorte gleich. Was technisch nicht geht, geht eben nicht die können auch nicht hexen. Die wollen dir nix böses, die sind eher daran interessiert das man als Kunde auch bleibt und zufrieden ist. Und das weiß ich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. August 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> weil der server nen telefonica im namen hatte und die server die laut traceroute davor waren zwar zur tkom gehörten, aber durchgehend erreichbar waren, während der telefonica server in frankfurt dann immer als einziger nen timeout hatte


Ok,das ist ne erklärung...


BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Da is der gute alte Turri nicht mal bei der Telekom, aber beschwert sich, dass man ihm kein RAM bei der Telekom schaltet.
> Ich find das langsam so putzig, dass man ihn streicheln könnte


Hach...der gute alte bloody...Noch immer so charmant wie der tkom-support und ebenfalls planlos wie immer.
Ich dachte schon,du hast urlaub...obwohl...Tkom-mitarbeiter machen doch sowieso den ganzen tag nix und wovon sollten die sich erholen?
Wie ich aber sehe,verstehst du immer noch nicht das an meiner leitung alles tkom ist,außer die rechnung.Damit du aber mal siehst,was hier so los ist,habe ich mal ein paar bilder in den anhang gepackt.Man beachte bei den speed-test die provider-angabe.Da steht durch die bank weg,das ich bei der tkom bin. (und tracert meint das auch)
Jetzt muß man sich natürlich fragen,warum schaltet die *tkom* an einem *tkom analog-anschluß tkom-dsl *mit *Tkom-technik*?(von wem die rechnung kommt ist da egal) Da kann mir doch bestimmt ein versatel-techniker oder vieleicht auch einer von telefonica bzw. qsc helfen um da ram drauf zu bekommen. Ich schätze mal,so sieht das ein telekom service-mitarbeiter bzw. techniker,oder??? (wer sarkasmus findet,darf ihn behalten)


Hideout schrieb:


> Ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.


Ärgerlich ist schon kein ausdruck mehr.Das geht schon über jahre so.
Und von "ausnahme" kann auch schon lange keine rede mehr sein.Da brauchst du nur mal im inet danach suchen und wirst etliches finden.Und wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb,über *50 Wochen* für eine nummern-portierung weg von der tkom. Ich mein,bei uns dauert es bereits 7 wochen und wenn es so weiter geht,toppen wir die 50 noch locker.


> Was technisch nicht geht, geht eben nicht die können auch nicht hexen.


Also laut test der tkom geht auf der leitung meines bruders kein dsl und das *obwohl die ca. 30m kürzer ist als meine*.(hier gibt es nicht so ewig viele punkte,wo der dran klemmen könnte und schon rein kabel-technisch muß der genau so an der hauptpost klemmen,wie ich da auch nicht viele kabel hier liegen) Und da willst du mir erklären,das die wissen was sie machen??? Ich weiß ja nicht,aber die freundlich wahrsagerin von nebenan scheint aber zuverlässigere angaben zu machen.


> Die wollen dir nix böses, die sind eher daran interessiert das man als Kunde auch bleibt und zufrieden ist. Und das weiß ich.


Mit dem bösen ok,aber der rest ist mir wirklich neu...

Edit:Hab mal meine modem-daten als bild eingefügt.Da sieht man mal,wieviel luft ich noch in sachen snr habe.


----------



## Crymes (2. August 2011)

Wollen wir vielleicht einen Thread aufmachen, wo jeder seine Erfahrungen zum jeweiligen Anbieter posten kann?


----------



## K3n$! (2. August 2011)

Es gibt schon einen zu 1&1


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. August 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Wollen wir vielleicht einen Thread aufmachen, wo jeder seine Erfahrungen zum jeweiligen Anbieter posten kann?


 Das macht in meinen augen wenig sinn.Die meisten beschweren sich nur,wenn ihre leitung aussetzer hat und das muß nicht unbedingt am isp liegen.Meistens liegt das problem auf der modem-seite und nicht am anderen ende.(es würde häufig schon helfen,die meist vorhandene fritzbox gegen was gescheites zu tauschen)
Der rest ist dank 16 mbit-leitung zufrieden oder fügt sich in sein schicksal und ist dann überrascht,das ein alternativer anbieter zur tkom (dank ram-schaltung) gerne auch deutlich schneller ist.


K3n$! schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einen zu 1&1


Wo? (ja,ich weiß,ich bin zu faul zum suchen...)

Und um hier einen schlußstrich unter die leidige tkom-diskussion zu ziehen,*es ist nicht die tkom an sich die mich ankotzt!* Es ist mehr ihr gebaren gegenüber kunden und deren inflexibilität.Das geht überhaupt nicht!
Dazu kommen mitarbeiter,die weder plan noch interesse an ihrer arbeit haben.(scheinbar) Dazu sind sie nicht fähig eine diskussion zu führen und wiegeln immer nur mit "geht nicht" und "ist nicht vorgesehen" ab oder werfen einem vor,das man keine ahnung hat ohne die geringste begründung für ihren vorwurf nennen zu können oder das richtig zu stellen.
Das die noch existieren ist nur der tatsache geschuldet,das irgend so ein depp denen das telefonnetz vermacht hat. Jedes andere unternehmen wäre bei so einem verhalten schon längst pleite (außer vieleicht der bahn) und jeder andere mitarbeiter schon längst entlassen.(außer bahnangestellte und natürlich höhere staatsbedienstete ) Ich könnt auf alle fälle nicht so wirtschaften...
Und falls mich jetzt noch wer anpinkeln will->PN


----------



## K3n$! (2. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/87763-haltet-ihr-von-1-1-dsl.html


----------

